# Blue LED cupholder lights



## Theater132 (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm thinking of buying some theater seats,and possibly getting the LEDs in the cup holders. Do any of you have them and how do you like them. It says you can turn them on and off with the touch of a button, does each one have a button or do they all turn on together. Also how are they powered by plugging them into a outlet? I see they have battery powered cup holder lights but are they after market and adding them later? I'm assuming if you buy the seats with the lights they will be ac powered? Any help would be great


----------



## RSH (Jul 28, 2006)

Lighted cup holders and base rail lighting IMHO is a waist of your money - marketing trick that allows to sell more chairs. The lights in the cup holders are very distracting, and the base rail lighting literally washes out half of your screen.


----------



## RSH (Jul 28, 2006)

I just realized that you already have another thread with the same question, so just ignore my reply/post here...


----------

